# ntpq -p does not show correct output



## spring_64 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi all, 
My question is about delay on `ntpq -p` output. When time of my system sync with server, I run `ntpq -p`. The output is:


```
remote           refid      st t when poll reach   delay   offset  jitter
==============================================================================
 12.12.12.1      LOCAL(1)         8 u   33   64  377    0.649   10.050  26.488
 13.13.13.1      .INIT.          16 u   32   64    0    0.000    0.000   0.000
```

After a long time the output is:

```
remote           refid      st t when poll reach   delay   offset  jitter
==============================================================================
 *12.12.12.1      LOCAL(1)         8 u   33   64  377    0.649   10.050  26.488
 13.13.13.1      .INIT.          16 u   32   64    0    0.000    0.000   0.000
```

What is the reason? How can I reduce this long time delay?

Thanks


----------



## spring_64 (Oct 15, 2018)

any idea?

I should change the source code?


----------



## Jeckt (Oct 15, 2018)

Are you syncing with an external source? If reach is 0, then it indicates it's not working, although I think it says that always for local sources.


----------



## spring_64 (Oct 16, 2018)

Jeckt said:


> Are you syncing with an external source?


yes. it's a cisco router. The clock is synced successfully but the output of ntpq -p changes  after about 5 minute.


----------



## Jeckt (Oct 16, 2018)

What are you expecting when referring to delay? The NTP status delay looks fine. You can also set iburst in ntp.conf as an option to send multiple queries to sync faster (or just "burst" if you have intermittent connectivity, but it looks like the connection is fine).  The jitter looks very high. You may want to check the contents of the ntp drift file, and make sure it's populated with a number (if not, enter 0.000).


----------

